# How to remove starter on a 96 200SX?



## amaximo (Sep 1, 2005)

I need to change the starter on a 1996 200SX, 1.6L w/ auto trans. 

Do I need to remove the intake to get at the starter bolt on the side near the engine? This looks like it's gonna be tough to get at.

Any help from somebody that has done this before would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60760


----------



## nismo79 (Aug 20, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60760


i looked i coudnt find the info anyone kindly point me in the right direction.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just pulled one from the junkyard this week. Basically, you need to get it up on ramps or jackstands first. Then, crawl under the car and loosen the bottom bolt, large positive wire( You DID disconnect the battery first, I hope?), and unplug the solenoid from the harness ( grey plug). Now, go up top, and loosen the bolt holding the ground wire to the transmission. If it is the original position, thst is also the top bolt of the starter. It should now easily come out from the bottom. I got this one out in 10-15 minutes in the junkyard- your results should be similar.ALso, you will need sockets and extensions or wrenches in 12mm and 14mm sizes to complete the project.


----------



## nismo79 (Aug 20, 2005)

i got mine out. but i removed the bracket that was in the way first two 12mm bolts. gives you a little more room.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

nismo79 said:


> i got mine out. but i removed the bracket that was in the way first two 12mm bolts. gives you a little more room.


You need to invest in a repair manual. Now off to autozone you go.


----------



## amaximo (Sep 1, 2005)

Acceler8ter said:


> You need to invest in a repair manual. Now off to autozone you go.


Thanks wise ass. I already got a repair manual from Autozone. The book says "Remove the bolts and then remove the starter" - Not real helpful to me.

Thanks to himilefrontier & nismo79 for the good replies to my question. I will try again to get this done with a little more confidence now that I know it's possible.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

amaximo said:


> Thanks wise ass. I already got a repair manual from Autozone. The book says "Remove the bolts and then remove the starter" - Not real helpful to me.
> 
> Thanks to himilefrontier & nismo79 for the good replies to my question. I will try again to get this done with a little more confidence now that I know it's possible.


... now thats just sad. I wasn't being a wise ass. And not real helpful? Right.... its so overly complicated.  Now I'm gonna shut up before I say something to get yelled at again by a moderator.


----------

